# help with cutting id please :)



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

so i got some cuttings from another board member, was curious what these clippings were... and possibly the best way to plant them...







i'm most interested in this one lol. i realllllly like it 















not sure... 







looks like a hoya of some sort? 







this ones funky.. wondering how to plant this the best..







andddd ??? lol.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

5TH one down is a Microgramma of some sort. Its an epiphytic fern


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

First plant is some type of Peperomia, If I'm not mistaken Peperomia angulata.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

1st is a peperomia 

5th one down is Microgramma vaccinifolium - this one likes to be mounted and will creep best on fern root and cork


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Trev, did you get these from Antone? I got a bunch of cuttings from him and I have some that look like yours.
Here's the post from my tank build (I hope you don't mind me posting it here):
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...853-luis-exo-terra-18x18x24-7.html#post453548


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

frogparty said:


> 5TH one down is a Microgramma of some sort. Its an epiphytic fern


Yep, I have the same plant labeled as Microgramma Vaccinifolia. It is an awesome little fern, it grows slow for me but it is one of my favorites.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine is also labeled as vaccinifolia, but I just am not sure on the differentiation between species to just assume that one is also. But it does look identical to mine.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

none from antone that i know of... i dont know where all he got them from. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Second plant (3rd pic) is Begonia thelmae. It easy to grow. Just lay it on the substrate. It will root from every joint.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

First looks like Peperomia quadrangularis (named so based on the segmentation of foliage). Just plant it in potting mix or in a viv and it should do fine, I've planted mine in a couple different places and its done great in all of them. Third one down looks like a Hoya carnosa var., maybe 'chelsea' but the foliage looks a little small to be chelsea. Either way, it should do fine either mounted or potted, if its carnosa it usually grows pretty slow which is nice. The fern looks like Microgramma vaccinifolia (previously M. percussa according to Harry's site). I got a small specimen from the violet barn about a year ago, it took a while to acclimate but now that it has established itself its growing pretty well. It'll send out the brown fuzzy part about 6 to 8 inches without sprouting fronds, and then it will catch up and begin to sprout leaves like crazy for a month or two. Last one is a gesneriad, maybe a Nematanthus species. Had good luck keeping Nematanthus in lower humidity than other gesneriads but only kept a couple species.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

frogparty said:


> Mine is also labeled as vaccinifolia, but I just am not sure on the differentiation between species to just assume that one is also. But it does look identical to mine.


isnt identification done with the microgramma with the fertile fronds which appear much different from infertile ones?

james


----------

